# Getting New puppy...Which Food is the best?????



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hi everyone. I'am getting a English Bulldog puppy next month. He will be about 7 weeks old. I have done some research and looked at different brands of food to get him. I have narrowed it down but would like a opinion on which you think is the best, taste wise, health wise, etc. I want to be sure he likes his food and that its a good kind for him. thanks

1. AvoDerm

2. Solid Gold

3. Pro Plan Natural lamb and rice

4. Nature's Recipe

5. Nutro Natural choice ultra

6. Pro Plan Select turkey and barley

7. Diamond

8. Taste of the Wild

9. Wellness Super5mix Just for puppy food

10. Royal Canin Medium Puppy Food

*[/COLOR]


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

If I were forced to choose between just those, I'd probably choose Avoderm. The rest either have terrible ingredients or are brands involved in recalls in the past two years.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheetah said:


> If I were forced to choose between just those, I'd probably choose Avoderm. The rest either have terrible ingredients or are brands involved in recalls in the past two years.


I thought Avoderm had avocados has a main ingredient and that avocados were toxic to dogs? 
Maybe it's just a specific part, I don't know. I guess plenty of people feed the food to their dogs and if it was a toxic food we'd know about it though.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

That looks like the PetSmart list, am I right?
Even Petco would have a better selection, you might want to look there instead. They have wellness and solid gold.

edit.... missed the OP said wellness, oops. I like the Wellness Core Ocean, I don't know about the super5, never tried it.


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> That looks like the PetSmart list, am I right?
> Even Petco would have a better selection, you might want to look there instead. They have wellness and solid gold.


Hi, actually those are from Petco. I searched both but came up with better ones from Petco!


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I have my pup on Orijen Puppy food . He loves it and its not outrageous on the pocket book either . It has a healthy list of ingredients , and no "by-products" , which in my opinion is important .

Go into those big stores and *read the labels* , you'll be surprised . By-products and corn listed first ? I would chose something else .


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Right on, girl, doing your research!
I have an english bulldog and he is a joy to own! Can't wait to see pics of yours.


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

What ingredients in Wellness are terrible?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

from that list i would choose the wellness. i have not used wellness for my dog but i do feed wellness to my cats.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd go with Wellness. They make a pretty good food.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

From your list I would choose Avoderm, Wellness and then ProPlan Select in that order.

Like someone else posted earlier...good for you for doing your research! You and your new Bulldog are going to be a great pair! Congratz!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Avoderm has a lot of rice in it, which, in my two caused major gas...so be forwarned.


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

*thanks everyone. I posted one pic of him at 17 days, he is almost 3 weeks now. Yeah I was leaning towards Wellness, Pro Plan Select Turkey and Basil or Nutro Natural choice large breeds or Diamond. I have seen a Royal Canin Bulldog food, but they dont have it in puppy.*


----------



## 555mg (Jan 15, 2009)

Go for wellness super5mix,


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

My 13 weeks "Labrabull" eats Wellness super5mix large breed and he likes it.


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

I would stay away from Nutro at the moment until they get their act together. Consumer Reports has received more complaints about their food than any other pet food product in 2008 in regards to making dogs and cats ill. Also, their recent price increases make them almost as expensive as the super premium grain free brands that are of much better quality and are actually cheaper in the long run due to the high amount of food necessary on a daily basis comparatively. They were also involved in the recall. So was Royal Canin, and so was Diamond.

ProPlan contains fillers like brewers rice and corn, as well as potentially harmful supplements like menadione (which has been declared by the FDA as unsafe for humans due to multiple scary side effects).

Avoderm contains THREE separate rice ingredients, making it a rice-based food and certainly not one I would consider on my list of potentially acceptable possibilities for my feeding list.

The Wellness is certainly the best choice, however they were recently bought out and it has been reported that there have been some changes to their formula. This is, as of yet, unconfirmed, but they too have had a recent price increase and so are now priced comparably with grain free alternatives. Wellness has also been known for causing gas in dogs - although cats seem to tolerate it well. I personally don't recommend the Core formulations due to the high cost, excess potato, and the results we received when we tested it (serious diarrhea!). There are better formulas out there.

I would suggest checking out thedogfoodproject.com as well as dogaware.com for more information on food and ingredients lists. 

Because I've kinda ripped apart the above foods, I'm going to refrain from recommending any particular brands. However, I will suggest finding a smaller boutique store, and searching out a food that lists particular meat sources (read: "herring meal" rather than "ocean fish meal") very little or no grain (my personal preference) human grade or free-run ingredients whenever possible, and a high kcal per cup - listed on the bag. Keep in mind that although these foods will cost more ($50-60/bag as opposed to $40-50/bag) this will actually even out as you will feed much less of the higher concentration food. For example, Orijen puppy was previously mentioned. Orijen puppy is 523 kcal/cup, while Avoderm puppy is only 372 kcal/cup. You need to feed 40% more Avoderm!

Also, remember that just because you've decided on a brand, doesn't mean you can't feed something else. We try not to feed the same bag twice in a row. We stick to grain free varieties, but we vary the protein source and the binder to avoid allergy issues and vary the natural amino acid profile. We also add lots of fresh food like lean cooked meats and pulped veggies to our dogs' food.

Best of luck!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

One of the best foods on the market, in my opinion, is Orijen. You may want to check it out.


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

babysweet said:


> I would stay away from Nutro at the moment until they get their act together. Consumer Reports has received more complaints about their food than any other pet food product in 2008 in regards to making dogs and cats ill. Also, their recent price increases make them almost as expensive as the super premium grain free brands that are of much better quality and are actually cheaper in the long run due to the high amount of food necessary on a daily basis comparatively. They were also involved in the recall. So was Royal Canin, and so was Diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck!


Hi, I went to PetCo today and they acually reccomended Royal Canin Puppy food. Is that any good and why was it recalled?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Please do your OWN research on dog food and use your OWN research. Employees sell whatever they're told to sell. Often, they know nothing about dog food. I know they mean well but they really don't have a clue.


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

Royal Canin was recalled during the melamine recall in 2007 due to tainted gluten.

Personally, I feel that Royal Canin is FAR too overpriced for what you're getting. If you read the ingredients list, it's a gluten based product, meaning that quite a bit of the calories and protein are grain-derived as opposed to meat-derived.

Royal Canin Medium Puppy:

Chicken meal, rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, brown rice, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), natural flavors, oat, wheat gluten, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), sodium silico aluminate, dried brewers yeast, dried egg powder, potassium chloride, soya bean oil, salt, fructo-oligosaccharides, brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), calcium carbonate, choline chloride, taurine, L-lysine, DL-methionine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, niacin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin (vitamin B2), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], marigold extract (Calendula officinalis L.), trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid, rosemary extract 

I have issues with at least a half dozen of the ingredients in this product, and it's priced incredibly high for what's in it. Particularly when, as I mentioned before, you can get meat based products (even grain free) for around the same price that require less food per day due to higher digestibility.

I'm particularly uncomfortable with the fact that Royal Canin continues to use so many glutens - even after the recall. Royal Canin is also owned by Mars corp, which is the company that purchased Nutro after the recall and it was after that purchase that the consumer complaints really picked up. Of course, the connection is heresay, but when there are other options available that have NOT been involved in such things, I prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

babysweet said:


> Royal Canin was recalled during the melamine recall in 2007 due to tainted gluten.
> 
> Personally, I feel that Royal Canin is FAR too overpriced for what you're getting. If you read the ingredients list, it's a gluten based product, meaning that quite a bit of the calories and protein are grain-derived as opposed to meat-derived.
> 
> ...


Thanks. You seem to know alot about the dog foods. I did do my own research and I didnt even have Royal Canin on it till they told me I can buy the one made just for bulldogs, etc. etc. And that they use it, blah blah haha. So to BABYSWEET459601, what puppy food do you reccommend that is good for them, they like the taste, keeps them having a nice coat, less bowel movements like diarreha, and just overall good and healthy? I'am getting people opinions cause if they know what they are talking about I would like some insight to help my choice on food. I was almost going with Royal Canin, but now I dont think so. The breeder that I'm getting my dog from used to feed her dogs that, then she went to Eukanuba, now Pro Plan. I personally think Wellness sounds good, it is expensive but i cant find anything cheaper with the good ingredients as that.


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

I was trying not to give a particular endorsement... 

My own dogs eat Orijen, Acana, Instinct and Legacy, as well as several other grain free diets thrown in for variation here and there.

Personally, as far as quality for your dollar I think that any of the following are more than acceptable:

Anything made by Nature's Variety (Prarie, Instinct)
Most products made by Natura (California Natural, Innova, Evo)
Anything made by Champion Pet Foods (Orijen, Acana)
Wellness and Merrick - although for the same price you can get the above foods, which I feel are better quality.

I agree with the previous poster that Orijen is certainly one of the best foods available, however Bulldogs tend to be a bit gassy and this can be worse for the first few months on Orijen. I don't believe Acana is available yet in your area, but certainly keep an eye out for it as I believe it to be one of the best foods for breeds such as yours (they use pumpkin, peas and potatoes as binders as opposed to one single binder - and the pumpkin is a fabulous insoluble fibre that prevents the gas associated with the high potato formulas).

Also, Instinct (grain free) and Prarie (grain inclusive) are both extremely high quality foods and come in multiple protein varieties, making protein rotation simple. Grains used are whole grains, no preservatives, and I've been extremely happy with the results from their products. Their canned line is fabulous as well (although rather pricey).

The first thing you need to do is to find a small independant or "boutique" style pet store in your area and figure out what THEY carry. Your local Petco or PetSmart is not going to have an acceptable food - or at least for the price you'll pay for their "super premium" varieties, you can get truly premium foods elsewhere for around the same price, particularly when you factor in feeding amounts (very important!). It's also imperative that YOU feel comfortable with the product and company. 

My recommendation is to call around to a few small stores, get some names and prices, sit down and compare ingredients lists, kcal count, ask questions of the company or of the list if you have any... and then make your choice for now. And remember, variety is good for you - and it's good for your dog! Don't feel like just because you've chosen a food means you have to stick with it, or that one or two bags is going to be the be all and end all of your puppy's health. Obviously you should feed the best you can find, but we learn new things every day, and new products are available all the time that improve on previous recipes and ideas... make sure to do the required research before jumping, but don't be afraid to try something new. :O)


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

babysweet said:


> I was trying not to give a particular endorsement...
> 
> My own dogs eat Orijen, Acana, Instinct and Legacy, as well as several other grain free diets thrown in for variation here and there.
> 
> ...


*Yes, I have talked to a local feed supply place that carries Prarie and Instinct, wellness, etc. They actually told me Taste of Wild and Premium Edge was almost the same, and just as good. A bit cheaper also. I guess they sell alot of it for breeders out here. I never heard of those but figure I will go check them out. What is the difference between them having grains or grain free?*


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

**Edited: I want to specify that this post is based on 12 years experience and study regarding the pet food industry and canine nutrition - but is my opinion, nonetheless and should be taken as such.

Taste of the Wild is not even remotely close to the quality level of the abovementioned foods. Not only is it low in protein and meat, and high in fillers, but they also refuse to divulge their smoking process/source - someone from their company needs to give me a good reason why dogs need smoked meat?! My only interpretation when they won't explain how the meat is smoked and what company does it is that it is chemically smoked - YUCK. 

Premium Edge is also NOT comparable. They use ingredients like "egg product" which is generally a hatchery by-product (read: eggs that incubated but did not hatch) and "ocean fish meal" which not only could contain virtually any fish imaginable, but also tends to consist mainly of carcasses left over from human processing. I prefer to know exactly what animal is in the food I'm feeding, particularly when dealing with fish, as some fish are heavily inundated with toxins such as DDT, heavy metals and other disease causing chemicals.

Grain free is considered preferable by many people (although not all - personally we've been a grain free household for 12 years - first with raw feeding and now with available grain free kibbles and canned foods) because dogs do not produce the enzyme amylase, which is required to break down grains for proper digestion. This is why raw fed and grain free fed (high quality grain free - there are more and more poor quality grain free foods out there - Taste of the Wild is a perfect example) dogs require less food and produce less stool than those fed grain based products. Meat based products are much more digestible, and therefore put far less stress on the digestive system.

In addition, gluten builds up in the system and can express itself as digestive disorders, arthritis and other issues. High carb, grain based diets also create blood sugar spikes and have been linked to diabetes. Also, many disorders such as recurrent bacterial/yeast infections and even cancer benefit from low carb diets (aka restricting the amount of sugar in the diet - carbs are converted to sugar when digested).

If you're looking for a reasonably priced food that is of high quality I would recommend the Prarie over the two examples you have given - hands down.


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

babysweet said:


> **Edited: I want to specify that this post is based on 12 years experience and study regarding the pet food industry and canine nutrition - but is my opinion, nonetheless and should be taken as such.
> 
> Taste of the Wild is not even remotely close to the quality level of the abovementioned foods. Not only is it low in protein and meat, and high in fillers, but they also refuse to divulge their smoking process/source - someone from their company needs to give me a good reason why dogs need smoked meat?! My only interpretation when they won't explain how the meat is smoked and what company does it is that it is chemically smoked - YUCK.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for your info. I was going to try Premium Edge but now I'm not too sure. They said it was a Diamond brand and that is was very popular with breeders out here, so I was going off references. I know the Prarie is only a couple dollars more than the Wellness, not sure the difference really but I will definitly try one of those. How can you tell if he cant have grains? Cause then I would go to Instinct if so.*


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

Diamond is not a pet food manufacturer that anyone should be providing references for. Not only were most of their foods involved in the 2007 recall, they have had multiple recalls due to aflatoxins among several brands in their lineup, showing a company-wide inability to affect any semblance of quality control or material testing procedures.

Honestly, with a Bulldog I would start with a grain inclusive formula like Prarie. Give it a few months, do a few protein rotations, and then try switching to Instinct for a few months. If you notice a definite improvement in your dog's condition, he obviously manages better without the grains. If not, then you can switch him back to the Prarie unless he shows issues (allergies, ear infections, etc, etc).


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Ah, I see you have added to your list a bit. Now the best one is Wellness.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I just recently switched my guys from Wellness to TOTW ......because Wellness gave them horrible gas and dry flaky skin

I am not a dog food expert by any means....Just my personal experience 

My pug is still one wellness and has no problems at all 

my point is you may have to try out several different brands before you find one that fits YOUR dog...


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I just recently switched my guys from Wellness to TOTW ......because Wellness gave them horrible gas and dry flaky skin
> 
> I am not a dog food expert by any means....Just my personal experience
> 
> ...


*Exactly. I think I'am going to try out Wellness puppy food and see how he does on that, if any problems occur, i will try maybe prarie or solid gold. Hopefully he will be fine. thanks everyone!*


----------



## tpaine (Dec 28, 2008)

I recently got a Bullmastiff pup, and like you, I was looking for the best food for her. I consulted with several vets, petfood stores, and read countless information online, and in books.

Personally, I decided to go with the Wellness, because of the quality of ingredients--deboned chicken and deboned whitefish--and there's a minimal amount of fillers. While there are two grains, both are whole and good for digestion.

While it's true that cats may need to be on a so called "grain free" diet, I've been told by several vets that this is not true for dogs. Some of the "grain free" foods that people speak so highly of are actually not recommended by many veterinarians for puppies. Recommended protein level for puppies should be somewhere around 23 percent; however, Orijen has 42 percent, and I've been told by several vets that this is not good, because it's too hard on a puppies kidneys.

I'm sure Orijen is a good food for dogs, and it is one that I considered for my pup, but I just didn't want to take a chance.

I'm sure many of the foods you're considering would be fine, but I can tell you my pup has done well on the Wellness.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Dogs DO NOT require grains in their diet. Period. The vets who told you that are wrong.


----------



## tpaine (Dec 28, 2008)

myminpins said:


> Dogs DO NOT require grains in their diet. Period. The vets who told you that are wrong.


There's no need to shout to get your point accross. Besides, I never said, "*dogs require grains*!" However, there's nothing wrong with feeding a dog grains--especially when these are good whole grains that aid in digestion--but people have gone crazy over these "no grain" diets simply because some foods are nothing but corn, and I understand this.

Nevertheless, feeding a puppy 42% protein just so that it doesn't have 'brown rice" in its diet is putting a lot of undue stress on a pups kidneys..... this I have been told by several vets and specialty food stores that in fact carry those brands such as Orijen.

Opinions vary, and you can feed your dog what you like, but since you believe you're more of an expert on dogs than the many doctors I've spoken to, I'd like to know what qualifies you to make such a statement?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Vets and pet stores told you what you should feed your pup. And you believed them??? 

And just because something is capitalized does not mean shouting. It's for EMPHASIS.

Feeding a dog grains is a waste of money and makes a ton more excrement. It's completely unnecessary and takes the place of good meat and bones that the dog really needs to get its nutrients. It gets nothing from grains it needs. 

If you've read anything about dog food, especially the history of dog food, you would know by now that vets and people selling dog food have a huge agenda to contaminate you to the idea of feeding raw and a large $$ reason to convince you feeding meat and bones is wrong and feeding their food is right.

Just because they're vets doesn't mean they know squat about nutrition. I know what they teach in MOST North American veterinary schools when it comes to nutrition: it's a few days' seminar given by the people who MANUFACTURE pet food. The vets are NOT taught about proper dog nutrition. I've spoken with Lew Olsen and done a ton of research. Dogs do not need grains. Dogs do not get 42% protein from a raw diet. 

If you wish to feed a premanufactured dog food, there are many that do quite well but MOST, especially vet endorsed brands, are pure garbage and shouldn't be fed to any dog. 

If you believe everything your vet and pet food manufacturers tell you, it's your choice. I and many, many others on here know full well why vets push dog food and it is NOT because it's better for dogs. Quite the contrary.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wellness Puppy is a great food, if you can find it in your area, I would get Orijen Puppy. IMO, this is the best kibble you can feed your dog. Check out the indredients, and then research the ingredients.


----------



## tpaine (Dec 28, 2008)

I never said puppies get 42% protein from raw diets. I said Orijen for puppy contains 42% protein, and I was told by several vets that this could be very hard on a pups kidneys. I was also told the same thing by a Pet food store owner, even though he spoke highly of Orijen.

I'm not against raw food diets, and I may consider feeding my dog a grainless food at some point, but the person who started this thread was inquiring about food for a "puppy," so I thought I would share the info that I've been told about these "high-protein grain free foods." A person has to make up their own mind, but what you said is not correct at all. Nobody told me to feed my dog Wellness, this was my personal choice! I was told by SEVERAL vets that Orijen had entirely too much protein for a puppy, and by the way, you're wrong about this too! None of these vets neither endorsed a particular food, nor did they ever try to sell me any. and TWO different pet food store owners WHO SELL ORIJIN also told me it was too much protein for a puppy!

Again, I'm not against Orijin, and may consider it when my dogs older, but I'm just passing information to someone who is looking for a good puppy food. Obviously, you know a great deal about dog food, and may feel Orijin is a good choice for puppies, because opinions do vary, but you shouldn't make assumptions about me and my choices, when you know nothing about it.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Supposedly 42% is not a problem. Here's an example of the info I found: http://www.pitbull-chat.com/showthread.php?t=15504



> So many times on the forum I have heard it said "Puppies need less protein" or "Do not feed adult food it has too much protein." When we first got Rocky and I was reading this I started reading labels and noticed that puppy food had more protein then the adult food did. So I *asked my Vet*, and she says puppy food has more because puppies need more.
> 
> I told her my concerns of kidney problems, *she told me that was a myth and that the only time a dog should have a lower protein diet is if they already have kidney problems*. So I did some research and she was right, here is what I found and I hope it helps....
> 
> ...


http://www.thepetcenter.com/imtop/protein.html

http://lowchensaustralia.com/health/protein.htm

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/ar...id=284&aid=459


----------



## tpaine (Dec 28, 2008)

You may be right, but I would rather not take the chance. I will agree with you that dogs probably do better on a grain free diet, and definitely produce less waste. My pups had some gastro-intestinal issues the past few days, which I attributed to her getting to much of a mixture of things and over treating; she's in puppy training now, so getting lots of treats.

Anyway, I pulled her off the Wellness, and have been feeding her boiled chicken breast, which I break into small pieces and then mix with white rice. Her stool has returned to normal, and she is definitely not deficating as much on the Wellness. Although, I think you can make a correlation between grains and an increase in waste, I think "fillers" which have no nutritional value at all are more likely the cause of this. 

Obviously, like you, I want to feed my pup the best, and I'm not saying Wellness is the best food out there, but it has no corn, corn glutten, or by products, and has minimal fillers. I think it's an all around balanced food with only whole ingredients, but I suppose I would have to agree that "grainless" is most likely more beneficial for dogs.


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

*I have researched LOTS of food so far for my puppy and feel wellness is ONE of the best. I dont think grain-free or w/grain matters. I think it depends on YOUR dog and how he handles certains food. He might need a grain-free or might not. But if he is doing good on a food that has some grain but is a very good food, then why change him? Cause other people think thier food is better?? Im not a expert on dog food though. I really want to get him Wellness, but Iam looking at Canidae also, and have to make my choice. Eagle pack looked good to for him, but not really sure on that one. Thanks everyone for your help!!!*


----------



## tpaine (Dec 28, 2008)

EnglishBulldogCuties said:


> *I have researched LOTS of food so far for my puppy and feel wellness is ONE of the best. I dont think grain-free or w/grain matters. I think it depends on YOUR dog and how he handles certains food. He might need a grain-free or might not. But if he is doing good on a food that has some grain but is a very good food, then why change him? Cause other people think thier food is better?? Im not a expert on dog food though. I really want to get him Wellness, but Iam looking at Canidae also, and have to make my choice. Eagle pack looked good to for him, but not really sure on that one. Thanks everyone for your help!!!*


I completely agree, and the most important thing of all, is that you're doing the research to find out what's best for your dog.

I looked at the Eagle Pack Super Premium puppy for Giant breeds, but decided against it because it had ground corn and a few more fillers than Wellness, and Wellness has deboned chicken and whitefish as the main ingredients. 

Best of luck to you and your new puppy!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

tpaine said:


> I completely agree, and the most important thing of all, is that you're doing the research to find out what's best for your dog.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your new puppy!


me, too

x2


----------



## EnglishBulldogCuties (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks you guys! I might even rotate between wellness and canidae. Or put a bowl down of both and see what he likes haha.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had a concern about high protein diets for puppies, so I contacted championpetfoods and they suggested a study that was done regarding this. "High protein is not harmful to the kidney. As a dog metabolized protein, nitrogen is released as a by product which is in turn excreted by the kidneys. Higher protein produces more nitrogen which the kidneys simply excrete into the urine." They also sent me some material on the "myth of high protein diets". Here's another article. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/kidney-failure-high-protein-dog-food/

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1770&aid=1104

http://www.yourdogsdiet.com/protein_and_kidney_failure_in_dogs.php

Make the decision yourself.

Oh, and since most vets endorse Science Diet, they're most likely going to say too much protein is bad for, because SD has corn as their main ingredient. So be careful, most VETS are shady and are in it for the money. IMO.


----------

